# Sirius for the my Boat



## Jimmyloeps (Nov 8, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has Sirius for thier boat? 

I am looking to install a radio in my boat and wanted to get Siruis. Does anyone know if they sell Marine radios with satellite or do I just use the ones the sell for the cars?

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

You may want to check at www.tss-radio.com. Great online store for Sirius radio stuff. If there's something that will fit your needs these guys will know about it.


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

My boat came with a Kenwood radio w/Sirius and a free subscription for one year.

I would check out radios that are built for boats. Here's a link to West Marine. Once there look for the link to electronics and then the link for satellite radio.

http://www.westmarine.com


----------

